# Shifa Entry Test 2013-14 Discussion



## canon47

here i am seeing this amazing forum. so i thought i would give it a try. as the shifa test is on 29 september so whoever is participating, good luck*! *:thumbsup:really nervous about the merit though. whoever is applying to shifa please keep in touch to this. it will be easy for you to keep track of your own position as well in the tes*t * UHS didnt go well for me so this is the last resort  those of you who are already in shifa can u please tell me about the student life there and guidance about the *interview *would be a big help anyone who wants to know the the topics of the test, they are given in the shifa prospectus at the end!


----------



## yoyahyo

good luck! I am applying as an international but I hope everyone who has been putting in the hard work reaps its benefits.


----------



## canon47

thanks yoyahyo . and any one who knows about the last merit of the previous year. please do share.


----------



## FZZR

Is it on 29th? THANKS for sharing! :nailbiting:


----------



## canon47

you should read your roll number slip. or check on the nts website. date is given on it.


----------



## fahadkhan2976

what are your scores in fsc and matric? and how much you scored in uhs entry test?


----------



## canon47

scored 860 in uhs . hilariously disappointing. aggregate was 79% yours??


----------



## fahadkhan2976

ahh just dont ask about mine  mine is even lower than yours..i scored 795 in uhs..hell disappointing..btw do you have any preparation for shifa's enterance test?


----------



## canon47

only what i prepared for uhs. nd mostly the topics are same. so just hoping for the best .


----------



## FZZR

Wait a second! Shifa is in Pindi or Islamabad? Right  
Omg, I was so freaked out. Phew. Im not going there.
Best of luck to all those who are going to appear in it. :thumbsup:


----------



## yoyahyo

How long until after the entry test do you guys think they will wait to release the list of people for interviews? If the test is all mcqs then it shouldn't be long, right?


----------



## canon47

the result of the entry test is announced most probably the next day. so yeah, we wont have to wait long for the interview list. the thing that really worries me is that what are they going to ask 

- - - Updated - - -

the interview counts 12.5%  , according to the prospectus. in the government colleges they don't arrange interviews.


----------



## chocoholic18

*Help!*

Hey everyone! I'm appearing on the test this Sunday. I'm really freaked out. I just gave my UHS exam and my aggregate's 79%. So, I just have to clear this test.

I've went through all of my Fsc books already. And doing that in three days time now won't be possible. So I'd really appreciate if someone can tell me where to prepare the maths section from. I think I can do well in sciences and English. The maths section ruined my AKU test too so can't let that happen again. And physics too. I just have 3 days. How can I make the best use of this little time I have?


----------



## yoyahyo

start by taking a deep breath. Then sit down and review your math/physics books in subjects you don't understand and don't waste any time on the internet unless it is to understand a concept related to the test you are about to take. The material you need to know is pretty standard from test to test. Check shifa website for more accurate info. Keep in mind, though, that when you panic and get stressed you don't accomplish anything so just relax and work as hard as you possibly can. Thats all you can do at this point. Best of luck


----------



## chocoholic18

Thank you.I know. I'm trying not to freak out now. I'm thinking of just going through all the formulae from my physics' books. But, Maths is the problem here. Should I go through the SAT-1 maths or my matric maths book?


----------



## yoyahyo

I honestly don't kno so your best bet would be to go through both. I imagine that both would cover the same material (maybe in different detail) so use each according to how well they help you out.


----------



## chocoholic18

Alright. Thanks!


----------



## gull andaam

i am also appearing. but so nervous 
got 900 in fsc
760 in uhs test 
919 in metric
76% aggrigate
is there any chance?


----------



## canon47

gull andaam said:


> i am also appearing. but so nervous
> got 900 in fsc
> 760 in uhs test
> 919 in metric
> 76% aggrigate
> is there any chance?


absolutely, actually very good. just be calm and do well in the entry test.


----------



## iqra anwar

mine agregate is 84.59% .. is there any chance in uhs ??


----------



## gull andaam

canon47 said:


> absolutely, actually very good. just be calm and do well in the entry test.


official result has been announced. and there is an increase of 24 marks now the aggregate is 77.1
i have heard that this test is general knowledge test and a little bit tough.
any idea?


----------



## Sarah

chocoholic18 said:


> Alright. Thanks!


You dont really need to freak out. Revise the formulas for physics. Maths is just from your secondary level. It wont be so hard that you wont get it. When you get your question paper in front of you just relax and dont stress out because that way you will forget the basic things that you would know otherwise.
Then just concentrate in the question and you will find the right answer because it comes from all that you've studied already. But still if you want to satisfy yourself then go through the basic formulas of maths from you r secondary level.


----------



## yoyahyo

iqra anwar said:


> mine agregate is 84.59% .. is there any chance in uhs ??



This thread is about shifa entrance exam. Those who discuss attempt to discuss uhs, in addition to this post, should refrain from doing so and hijacking this thread. There is a thread discussing this issue. Go post there.


----------



## chocoholic18

Thankyou Sarah!  Just one day to go. That's all I can do now.

- - - Updated - - -

Can anyone tell me what was the closing merit of Shifa last year? Or any idea.


----------



## Sarah

chocoholic18 said:


> Thankyou Sarah!  Just one day to go. That's all I can do now.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Can anyone tell me what was the closing merit of Shifa last year? Or any idea.


The merit was around 69% last year.
It was low not because the people who gave the et were dumb but because the entry test was difficult including the current affairs, General Knowledge, Iqbaliyaat, Maths and so on.
But this year luckily there's only maths. So lets see what happens


----------



## Dolly

Is that the closing merit or starting merit?


----------



## yoyahyo

Closing...

- - - Updated - - -

How was it??


----------



## chocoholic18

It went okay. I hated the chemistry section!  How much do I have to score to get an interview call?


----------



## yoyahyo

No one can say since the percentages might change drastically from last yr.


----------



## Dolly

Very hard test . . I hope Allah (S.W.T) helps everyone Ameen!

And woaah it closed at 69?! I heard it was a lot lower :/


----------



## canon47

this was the worst test for me  anybody with a different view???


----------



## chocoholic18

It was difficult! The result will be uploaded by 5 pm right?


----------



## lala

who said that?


----------



## chocoholic18

Have you all sent your Fsc result to shifa? I just attached my 1st year result with my application.


----------



## canon47

yeah! so how many people they call for the interview, all of them??

- - - Updated - - -

i sent the whole fsc result, you should send yours quickly.


----------



## yoyahyo

Isn't 5 pm really quick for them to come back with result?


----------



## chocoholic18

I'll send my result tomorrow IA. The answers will be uploaded on the nts website. You can calculate your score yourself.


----------



## fahadkhan2976

how many maths mcQs did u guys attempt???


----------



## canon47

just the answer book, so you can check yourself. the official result will be a little late than that.


----------



## fahadkhan2976

and how many mcQs did u guys leave unattempted?


----------



## chocoholic18

I left 8.


----------



## fahadkhan2976

you left 8 out of the whole test or just from the maths portion?... i left 8 from the maths portion only...and attempted total 98...i.e left 22 unattempted...well thats a great blunder from my side..i think


----------



## chocoholic18

I left 8 from the whole test. And now I'm really worried about the negative marking! Chemistry was the worst!


----------



## canon47

don't ask buddy  disaster. how much , is everyone expecting??


----------



## fahadkhan2976

cant guess anything...yeah chemistry was difficult...infact biology was difficult too..i mean the statements..i dont think they were as easy as in uhs...


----------



## chocoholic18

I know. Let's just hope for the best!


----------



## fahadkhan2976

yeah hoping for the best and praying from ALLAH is the only thing left with us now...


----------



## canon47

uhs was a child's play now that i look at it. although i was disappointed, there was not that much from human systems in this test.


----------



## fahadkhan2976

yeah uhs was so easy...the only thing they gave us in test were the exact lines from the text book....but today?s test? it consisted of much complex material that i mostly left on choice..nd it did come in the test...was really shocked to see it in first sight


----------



## chocoholic18

Uhs was nothing compared to this!


----------



## tahirtayyab

I believe the real advantage comes from what system of education you were in. I, having prepared from SAT 2, found Physics, Biology and Math to be easy. The worst was Chemistry since it was all foreign material to me (A level syllabus from which I skipped 8 Qs!!). I actually wonder if anyone found the Chemistry section easy....


----------



## Acer

were there 4 marks for each correct answer?  if yes then im destroyed reallyyyy bad! 
i left like 35 questions!  bio was sooo unfair i focused alot on all the human systems and stuff and hardly anything came from it as far as i can remmber! the chp which i didnt study plant kingdom was there  
chemistry organic was really hard for me! prbbly cos i didnt study it at all  i did abt 6 NTS past papers and nothing came from it! infact bio and specially chem was nothing like those past papers! 
math was the easiest part i guess..physics wasnt bad too..

how much percent are u guys expecting in test?

and yeah nts will prbbly upload the answer key at 5 pm..


----------



## canon47

man!! the only thing that came so easy to me was maths  ironical, as i am applying for medical. well lets hope for the best. the first thing that frightened me today was the number of applicants. wow . i think 400 or so


----------



## Acer

canon47 said:


> yeah! so how many people they call for the interview, all of them??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i think they call abt 300 ppl for interview only  and more than 1800 candidates registered for the test!


----------



## canon47

Acer said:


> were there 4 marks for each correct answer?  if yes then im destroyed reallyyyy bad!
> i left like 35 questions!  bio was sooo unfair i focused alot on all the human systems and stuff and hardly anything came from it as far as i can remmber! the chp which i didnt study plant kingdom was there
> chemistry organic was really hard for me! prbbly cos i didnt study it at all  i did abt 6 NTS past papers and nothing came from it! infact bio and specially chem was nothing like those past papers!
> math was the easiest part i guess..physics wasnt bad too..
> 
> how much percent are u guys expecting in test?
> 
> and yeah nts will prbbly upload the answer key at 5 pm..


so true. why didnt they add much questions from human systems. worked so hard on them. everybody is screwed man. the question is , who was screwed less.


----------



## Acer

canon47 said:


> man!! the only thing that came so easy to me was maths  ironical, as i am applying for medical. well lets hope for the best. the first thing that frightened me today was the number of applicants. wow . i think 400 or so


yeah i wana be a doctor and i studied all those chps related to human biology soo damn well tht i could prbbly answer everything from it and these ppl focused on plants in the exam! -.- i know plants were included in the syllabus too but comon they should hv balanced it

and islamabad wasnt the only test centre buddy..test was held in abt 12 cities :/

- - - Updated - - -



tahirtayyab said:


> I believe the real advantage comes from what system of education you were in. I, having prepared from SAT 2, found Physics, Biology and Math to be easy. The worst was Chemistry since it was all foreign material to me (A level syllabus from which I skipped 8 Qs!!). I actually wonder if anyone found the Chemistry section easy....


im assuming u hv given SAT-IIs..what aure your scores bro? and ur fsc percentage?


----------



## canon47

all the best to everyone  i'm hoping for miracles


----------



## AbraDabra

Answer key is out folks. I got 77 correct -_- such a fail.

- - - Updated - - -

Why did everyone go quiet suddenly


----------



## chocoholic18

What's your aggregate? Out of 87.5?


----------



## AbraDabra

I dont know, can you tell me how to calculate that? As an O-A level student? Btw what was your score?

- - - Updated - - -

Also, the scoring is 4 marks for each correct, -1 for each wrong, right?


----------



## chocoholic18

Calculate your aggregate. Fsc equivalence x 40/1100 + shifa entry test marks x 37.5/480 + matric marks x 10/1050.


My aggregate out of 87.5 is 61  I'm really worried.

- - - Updated - - -

For every wrong answer subtract 5 marks!! As every question has 4 marks and 1 goes as negative marking.


----------



## AbraDabra

Mine seems to be coming out to 64.86.... :/ Damn.


----------



## chocoholic18

What're your entry test marks?


----------



## AbraDabra

UHS or shifa? :?


----------



## lala

50s...people please post ur aggregate!!!!!!

inshAllah this year aggregate would be even lower than last year!! 



also i dont anyone had prepared the test like it came.inshAllah everyone will score low


----------



## chocoholic18

Yes everyone please post your aggregate out of 87.5.


----------



## AbraDabra

What is going on this year  MCAT lowering, shifa test toughest one yet it looks like, FSc marks lowered...


----------



## chocoholic18

Apparently we're really unlucky. Let's hope for the best! Your aggregate out of 87.5?


----------



## Acer

how abt [(4X no. of correct answers, nothing for Qs left, and just -1 for each wrong answer)/480]? :S

my aggregate not more than 63% excluding interview     
can anyone link me to last years shifas merit list plss?


----------



## chocoholic18

That'll work too. It's better than mine. :/ No idea but I heard it closed on 69.


----------



## AbraDabra

Im getting about 65% overall :s
Before interview ofcourse


----------



## Acer

i hope it works! our interviews must go AWESOME!
rest of the members pls post your aggregate out of 87.5% pls!!
14 ppl viewing this thread and 3 ppl hv posted their aggregate..disappointing..


----------



## chocoholic18

Are you calculating out of 100 or 87.5?


----------



## izzamughal

I really don't think you guys should worry too much. iA, you'll do really well in the interviews. Last year, two of my classmates got into Shifa. Both had only B's in their A Levels.


----------



## Dolly

57.

I am so scared!!!!!!!
Does anyone know what was last years aggregate? Excluding the interviews ofcourse like whats the minimum you need to get a call back from them?
69 was the overall aggregate last year so Im assuming it was lower for the interview calls?


----------



## canon47

mine 60.01  aagghhh!!


----------



## Acer

chocoholic18 said:


> Are you calculating out of 100 or 87.5?


out of 87.5


----------



## chocoholic18

So am I. No idea about that  But it should be around 55 or 56 I guess. As not all the people who get called for interview are selected.


----------



## canon47

Dolly said:


> 57.
> 
> I am so scared!!!!!!!
> Does anyone know what was last years aggregate? Excluding the interviews ofcourse like whats the minimum you need to get a call back from them?
> 69 was the overall aggregate last year so Im assuming it was lower for the interview calls?


many of my buddies got in 50s so be hopeful. IA there is chance.


----------



## fahadkhan2976

canon47 said:


> many of my buddies got in 50s so be hopeful. IA there is chance.


50s aggregate or just in entry test they scored 50?


----------



## AbraDabra

Thanks so much those of you giving morale boosts to the rest of us. Its lovely to see the community binding together at moments like this


----------



## fahadkhan2976

my aggregate 52... i should better die with these marks


----------



## Acer

wait, im reealllyyyy confused! i know for every correct answer we get +4..but do we deduct -1 per wrong answer or -5?!! cos if its -5 then its a complete diff and worse scenario!   
how are u guys calculating the above posted aggregate?! :S

and only top 300 candidates will be called for the interview outta the 1856! :O


----------



## canon47

fahadkhan2976 said:


> 50s aggregate or just in entry test they scored 50?


aggregate. 55s 56s

- - - Updated - - -

most of them with 50 just


----------



## Dolly

Acer said:


> wait, im reealllyyyy confused! i know for every correct answer we get +4..but do we deduct -1 per wrong answer or -5?!! cos if its -5 then its a complete diff and worse scenario!
> how are u guys calculating the above posted aggregate?! :S
> 
> and only top 300 candidates will be called for the interview outta the 1856! :O


(Correct marks x 4) - (total number of wrong answers) = Your score in the test!

- - - Updated - - -

Insha'Allah I hope so! 

Since the test for really hard I hope the merit is low ....

- - - Updated - - -

Insha'Allah I hope so! 

Since the test for really hard I hope the merit is low ....


----------



## canon47

merit has to be low this time. i am not seeing newtons anywhere  wherever i call.


----------



## pennies

I calculated my aggregate out of 100% (excluding interview of course), so that means that if I get called fr the interview then those marks will be added.

I got 60.72% 

What do you think my chances are?


----------



## canon47

pennies said:


> I calculated my aggregate out of 100% (excluding interview of course), so that means that if I get called fr the interview then those marks will be added.
> 
> I got 60.72%
> 
> What do you think my chances are?


chances are good  just pray to Allah for best and pray for everyone else here too. really need prayers


----------



## Acer

canon47 said:


> merit has to be low this time. i am not seeing newtons anywhere  wherever i call.


call the smartest person u know who gave the test 
it sounds funny but you know the situation where a person needs even the smallest bit of hope to lift him up..


----------



## canon47

Acer said:


> call the smartest person u know who gave the test
> it sounds funny but you know the situation where a person needs even the smallest bit of hope to lift him up..


hahahahah  i have to be optimistic man, i have to be  the smartest people i knew got through the uhs


----------



## chocoholic18

Any idea when they'll call for interviews?


----------



## Acer

oh wow..lol 
interviews will be probably after Eid..anybody pls call them up tomorrow and ask them when will they start calling for interviews..i feel horrible :/


----------



## chocoholic18

Best of luck everyone!

- - - Updated - - -

So do I  Is 61 good enough?


----------



## canon47

i'll call tomorrow. lets see what they say


----------



## pennies

Does anyone have any idea about last year's closing aggregate??


----------



## canon47

it was 69. thats why every body is worried.


----------



## fahadkhan2976

last year merit closed around 65......

- - - Updated - - -

it was 65....i read last year?s forum...it was around 65


----------



## AbraDabra

I got the highest marks out of the people I know as yet, 65%. Thats probably not saying much though.


----------



## chocoholic18

But that was with the interview marks included! So I think anyone above 60 has a chance if the merit doesn't go up this year.


----------



## canon47

65?? please God let it be true  . some were saying 63, some 65 and some 69. i'll call shifa tomorrow.


----------



## chocoholic18

The aggregates we're posting here don't ofcourse include our interview marks.


----------



## fahadkhan2976

canon47 said:


> 65?? please God let it be true  . some were saying 63, some 65 and some 69. i'll call shifa tomorrow.


what if merit goes 60 this year??? cant it be?  i also want to get it in 

- - - Updated - - -



canon47 said:


> 65?? please God let it be true  . some were saying 63, some 65 and some 69. i'll call shifa tomorrow.


what if merit goes 60 this year??? cant it be?  i also want to get it in


----------



## AbraDabra

a 5% shift might be a bit too optimistic view though, but hey who knows, stranger things have happened


----------



## chocoholic18

People calm Down! The closing merit 69 was with interviews. If you already have 60+ without interview then you hold a strong chance if merit doesnot go up.


----------



## canon47

fahadkhan2976 said:


> what if merit goes 60 this year??? cant it be?  i also want to get it in
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> what if merit goes 60 this year??? cant it be?  i also want to get it in


miracles brother  and dua changes everything  and keep your options open. always. there are 7 medical colleges in islamabad. apply, prepare hard, utilize your time, and pray for shifa result.


----------



## Rija Anees

Aoa , i just wanted to ask that mere fsc k marks aye hain 948 (86.5%) n matric 961 (92%)but i was screwed in shifa test, n shifa test k marks milla k mera agrregate 58 % bann raha hai without inteview so kia mera adm ka scene ho skta hai? last year merit with inteview was 69 %.


----------



## canon47

honestly  we are just hoping everyone gets in  but 58 has good chances


----------



## medime

I have an aggregate of 54.9% I really messed up my test! I am so depressed. Do I have a chance? I dont think so :/


----------



## canon47

first when the blog started 65 was highest. then one said 63 then 61 then 57, 58 ,52, 54 . so the highest yet is 65. according to that ( screw the last year's merit i say  ) you have small but yet a chance  medime


----------



## Parsa

Yeah iqra u have a fair chance in UHS

- - - Updated - - -

Yeah iqra u have a fair chance


----------



## fahadkhan2976

canon47 said:


> miracles brother  and dua changes everything  and keep your options open. always. there are 7 medical colleges in islamabad. apply, prepare hard, utilize your time, and pray for shifa result.


yeah i am doing the same bro....miracles do happen..hope a miracle happens this time too...inshALLAH


----------



## medime

I really hope so InshAllah. I hope the the merit drops this year! Ameen.


----------



## fahadkhan2976

everyone has a chance except me


----------



## Obaif

I huv 53.17% excluding intrviews!!!! Do i huv a chance of being selected for interviews??


----------



## medime

okay I had missed out a few correct mcqs while checking. My aggregate now becomes 55.1/87.5.


----------



## canon47

Obaif said:


> I huv 53.17% excluding intrviews!!!! Do i huv a chance of being selected for interviews??


see above messages  you can find out yourself where you stand


----------



## Rija Anees

Is 58% reaaly a gud score i mean i think its pathetic for me  r there really chances for me to get in.
I mean after scoring 87% in fsc u get straight down to 58%


----------



## canon47

Rija Anees said:


> Is 58% reaaly a gud score i mean i think its pathetic for me  r there really chances for me to get in.
> I mean after scoring 87% in fsc u get straight down to 58%


its good rija  keep praying for best


----------



## Rija Anees

I am very scared :/


----------



## chocoholic18

Hope for the best!


----------



## H.a.k1994

Okay , salam to all 
this is the first time im posting on this forum, 
i have 60% out of 87.% , this is highly disgusting -.- i Hope its below to what it was last year

- - - Updated - - -

And does any one have Any idea , that when is the result ?


----------



## canon47

H.a.k1994 said:


> Okay , salam to all
> this is the first time im posting on this forum,
> i have 60% out of 87.% , this is highly disgusting -.- i Hope its below to what it was last year


if you have 60 then dont worry you have pretty good chance  many people are worried, but the only thing to do is pray now  let Allah decide whats best. 60 is a good aggregate


----------



## KRRISH

i have 57% pray for me


----------



## 2017

**

So I see all of you freaking out and thought I might help calm some nerves. I'm a student at Shifa, batch of 2017. Basically, if you get in, I'll be a year your senior(inshAllah. Have our first prof exam in a couple of weeks!). Hope to you see you guys! 
If you guys have questions for me feel free to ask


----------



## chocoholic18

^ My aggregate's 61 out of 87.5. Do I have a chance? What was your aggregate?


----------



## yoyahyo

Any of you guys applying on international seat as well? For my sake, please say no


----------



## canon47

2017 said:


> So I see all of you freaking out and thought I might help calm some nerves. I'm a student at Shifa, batch of 2017. Basically, if you get in, I'll be a year your senior(inshAllah. Have our first prof exam in a couple of weeks!). Hope to you see you guys!
> If you guys have questions for me feel free to ask


 what was the last merit in your class?

- - - Updated - - -



yoyahyo said:


> Any of you guys applying on international seat as well? For my sake, please say no


hahahahahah  everybody has applied as local. or so i think. you are in a danger free zone i think  for now


----------



## hmk97

guys my matric marks are out of 900 will i still use this formula . if no then my aggregate is 59% , if yes its 57% . what are my chances ? nothing im sure


----------



## 2017

Haven't really calculated an aggregate but A level equivalence was 85%, O level equivalence was 89% and test score was 56.66 percent. Yes our batch scored pretty low due to the iqbaliat, general knowledge portion.


----------



## Dolly

Who in your batch had the lowest aggregate? and how different was it from 2011?


----------



## hmk97

59% aggregate , what are my chances ?


----------



## 2017

Well I don't really have an idea of how the test and merit list for 2011 was so I can't compare. 
The last person to get in, a friend of mine had 40-something percent in her test. But then again since our test had a major chunk of Iqbaliat our scores were very low. I don't think you can compare that to this year. Her A level equivalence was probably around..78-79 percent.


----------



## Acer

2017 said:


> Haven't really calculated an aggregate but A level equivalence was 85%, O level equivalence was 89% and test score was 56.66 percent. Yes our batch scored pretty low due to the iqbaliat, general knowledge portion.


What was last years closing merit? you can ask the person who is last on this list
http://edu.apnafort.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/First-List-of-Selected-Candidates.pdf

there was a list on shifa's website too and it had everyones aggregate..but i just saw tht shifa has removed tht list from their site 
Shifa College of Medicine - Cumulative List of Applicants - Admissions 2012

just saw your last post..but we will be glad if u can confirm the exact figures


----------



## 2017

And guys, just be calm and relaxed in the interviews. Mine went really well, and the interviewer said it there and then that I did really well and 'he'll see me in class.' My point is if you do well, they might just hint that you're in!

- - - Updated - - -

Well the link you posted, that's the link to just the first list. There were 2 lists last year.

- - - Updated - - -

My bad, I just confirmed. The last person who got in her equivalence was 84 percent. and test score was 42. So you can calculate her aggregate minus the interview


----------



## Acer

2nd merit list is save in my phone from long..i dont hv its link 

so the last 2 ppl on this list are: tahleel javaid and zainab mansoor..


----------



## yoyahyo

Acer check your inbox


----------



## Acer

2017 said:


> And guys, just be calm and relaxed in the interviews. Mine went really well, and the interviewer said it there and then that I did really well and 'he'll see me in class.' My point is if you do well, they might just hint that you're in!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Well the link you posted, that's the link to just the first list. There were 2 lists last year.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> My bad, I just confirmed. The last person who got in her equivalence was 84 percent. and test score was 42. So you can calculate her aggregate minus the interview


if im not wrong thts her aggregate without matric and interview 49.34%..so we are still not close to make out the closing merit unfortunately..
interview was 10% of total aggregate or 13.5%? :S


----------



## canon47

2017 said:


> And guys, just be calm and relaxed in the interviews. Mine went really well, and the interviewer said it there and then that I did really well and 'he'll see me in class.'


what do they ask in the interview ?


----------



## yoyahyo

There is a thread about that from last year. We could probably go to that and continue that convo? Just an idea


----------



## 2017

Yes it's without her matric and interview. Interview is 12.5  and matric is 10 percent.


----------



## canon47

yoyahyo said:


> There is a thread about that from last year. We could probably go to that and continue that convo? Just an idea


what was the thread? i mean name.


----------



## yoyahyo

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...2012-shifa-interview-feedback-discussion.html

here you go


----------



## canon47

2017 said:


> So I see all of you freaking out and thought I might help calm some nerves. I'm a student at Shifa, batch of 2017. Basically, if you get in, I'll be a year your senior(inshAllah. Have our first prof exam in a couple of weeks!). Hope to you see you guys!
> If you guys have questions for me feel free to ask


really appreciate your involvement in this . many people dont bother to help  after they get admitted 

- - - Updated - - -

that thread says closed


----------



## 2017

Haha no problem 
I just answered an inbox regarding what I was asked in the interview so I'm just copy-pasting that here.
Well everyone was asked very different questions. The thing we all had in common was they all asked questions about ethics. They started off with the usual : Why do you want to be a doctor? Why Shifa?
Then they started giving us scenarios. E.g a 13 year old girl was raped and comes to you and asks for an abortion. What will you do? 
or You're the captain of the Pakistan cricket team and you have a match against India tomorrow. The entire nation has it's hopes pinned on you to lead the team. You find out your parents were in an accident and in critical condition. What do you do? Go to your parents or play the match? 

I was also asked that if I become a doctor and I'm sent in a remote area/village to work, what changes would I like to bring? How will I help?


----------



## canon47

2017 said:


> Haha no problem
> I just answered an inbox regarding what I was asked in the interview so I'm just copy-pasting that here.
> Well everyone was asked very different questions. The thing we all had in common was they all asked questions about ethics. They started off with the usual : Why do you want to be a doctor? Why Shifa?
> Then they started giving us scenarios. E.g a 13 year old girl was raped and comes to you and asks for an abortion. What will you do?
> or You're the captain of the Pakistan cricket team and you have a match against India tomorrow. The entire nation has it's hopes pinned on you to lead the team. You find out your parents were in an accident and in critical condition. What do you do? Go to your parents or play the match?
> 
> I was also asked that if I become a doctor and I'm sent in a remote area/village to work, what changes would I like to bring? How will I help?


thanks, so much


----------



## 2017

And I suggest you all go through the link that yoyahyo posted. It will give you an idea of what to expect and how to answer


----------



## canon47

yoyahyo said:


> http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...2012-shifa-interview-feedback-discussion.html
> 
> here you go


thank u for the thread  though its closed but there is a lot of info, just as 2017 told same questions are there. questions are somewhat same. depends on your response.


----------



## yoyahyo

wait, no it worked for me. are you sure its closed? Type in the name of the thread through the search function and you should be able to access it. I would be surprised if its closed. I just clicked on it

- - - Updated - - -

Nvm you're right. Lets just start another one then.. :/. Use that as resource I guess. Question. How long after entry test did they announce interview, 2017?


----------



## 2017

I don't really remember maybe 2 weeks I think? Not sure.


----------



## gull andaam

iqra anwar said:


> mine agregate is 84.59% .. is there any chance in uhs ??


i think merit will b low
last yr it was 84.3
best of luck...


----------



## MedGrunt

yoyahyo said:


> wait, no it worked for me. are you sure its closed? Type in the name of the thread through the search function and you should be able to access it. I would be surprised if its closed. I just clicked on it
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Nvm you're right. Lets just start another one then.. :/. Use that as resource I guess. Question. How long after entry test did they announce interview, 2017?


This year's Shifa Interview thread has been created. Feel free to discuss the Shifa interview process here: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...2013-shifa-interview-feedback-discussion.html


----------



## arfasafet

hey. does any one abt wah medical college nd there admission procedure??????


----------



## AbraDabra

Completely wrong thread arfa. Use the search feature.


----------



## chocoholic18

I have a feeling that everyone with 60+ aggregate will get an interview call. Still haven't seen someone with a 70+ aggregate.


----------



## asbah

what about people with agg. less then 60??  *disappointed*..


----------



## chocoholic18

Hey that's just my prediction! Just hope for the best and pray


----------



## Acer

chocoholic18 said:


> I have a feeling that everyone with 60+ aggregate will get an interview call. Still haven't seen someone with a 70+ aggregate.


i hope so! InshaAllah merit is low like last year..but here we barely know the aggregates of 30-40 ppl when 1800+ candidates registered for test  thts the scary part!


----------



## chocoholic18

I asked a few friends too who gave the test. No one crossed 70! I think the merit won't go too high. So just pray


----------



## Acer

yes..we all need prayers!


----------



## Rija Anees

What about mine 58%


----------



## Eman

65.55% My chances?


----------



## asbah

mine is also 58%  *fingers crossed* rija!! hope for the best and dont be upset!

- - - Updated - - -



Eman said:


> 65.55% My chances?


101%  congrats dear!


----------



## Rija Anees

but i think that that merit is low this time so we have a lot of chances !!! IA


----------



## anonymous26

*Cummulative Result of Candidates-Shifa Entry Test 2012*

This was last years list.Two merit lists were isssued ,in first list 129 candidates were sent admission letters and in the next list 38 candidates so a total of 167 candidates were sent admission letters (local seats) so one can say out of total 300 candidates called for interview they sent admission letters to top 170-175.


----------



## tahirtayyab

My aggregate is around 59%. Wish everyone of you good luck. Prayers


----------



## 2017

Number 169 on this list. Last one to get the admission call (local seat)


----------



## asbah

anonymous26 said:


> This was last years list.Two merit lists were isssued ,in first list 129 candidates were sent admission letters and in the next list 38 candidates so a total of 167 candidates were sent admission letters (local seats) so one can say out of total 300 candidates called for interview they sent admission letters to top 170-175.


this list is excluded of the interview marks or including it ?? :?


----------



## Acer

asbah said:


> this list is excluded of the interview marks or including it ?? :?


including the interview


----------



## heartbreak

asbah said:


> this list is excluded of the interview marks or including it ?? :?


Includes it


----------



## yoyahyo

Did anyone call shifa and find out exactly when the interview would be held? Even ask when they are going to post entrance test results? I am going insane because they never verified my application and I want to see my name on the interview list (hopefully) so I can relax lol. 

If not, could someone please call in the morning? I'd really appreciate it


----------



## canon47

yoyahyo said:


> Did anyone call shifa and find out exactly when the interview would be held? Even ask when they are going to post entrance test results? I am going insane because they never verified my application and I want to see my name on the interview list (hopefully) so I can relax lol. If not, could someone please call in the morning? I'd really appreciate it


i was gonna call today but couldn't  . but IA in the morning will call  . lets see what they say, i wanna finish this off before eid. the tension is killing me


----------



## Dolly

I called.
They said they'll put the list up within a week!


----------



## canon47

good  anything about the interview?


----------



## yoyahyo

I think he a referring tothe list ?for interviews ?


----------



## chocoholic18

They didn't verify my application too :/ And I sent them my result card yesterday. I hope that's not too late :/


----------



## yoyahyo

well apparently if they don't contact you about any missing things you should be fine. This is what they told me a few weeks back. However, I am still paranoid about the whole situation until I see my name on a list for interviewing. Hope they release it sooner rather than in a week :/


----------



## adeel12

Salam, my aggregate is 66.08 I am a little disappointed I was hoping that I would perform well in the test but it was way difficult if anybody get a call for the interview please post thanks.


----------



## Rija Anees

66 is awesome , dont worry


----------



## Acer

Dolly said:


> I called.
> They said they'll put the list up within a week!


list for the candidates who will be called for interview right?

- - - Updated - - -

@ chocoholic and yoyahyo: no need to worry if it says application is still not verified..basically it has been submitted. I gave my entrance exam and i remmber few days before aswell it was saying the same "we will verify and inform you"...now its closed..


----------



## adeel12

Yes list of the candidates for the interview.


----------



## asbah

adeel12 said:


> Salam, my aggregate is 66.08 I am a little disappointed I was hoping that I would perform well in the test but it was way difficult if anybody get a call for the interview please post thanks.


great  you will get through in sha ALLAH


----------



## adeel12

Insha Allah same wish for you  Actually I am treating shifa as a second option because I am from Lahore and I am also applying in the private medical schools in Lahore if I get admission there I would prefer it more.


----------



## yoyahyo

Dolly said:


> I called.
> They said they'll put the list up within a week!



I hope that means Friday and not next week? Did they not specify? You can tell I can't wait haha- because next week seems so far away. I would hope they post it on friday because it shouldn't take them too long to figure out the cut off for interviews imo.

- - - Updated - - -

BREAKING: Many of you may have seen it, but your entrance scores will be posted this evening.


----------



## canon47

i called shifa , they told me that it will be updated tomorrow  but this evening is good  . and the interview list is posted within 10 days after the test. so its close


----------



## yoyahyo

sounds like next Wednesday at the latest then. Oh well -__-


----------



## H.a.k1994

Btw, can u all post your exam percentages, rather than overall percetages


----------



## AbraDabra

Shifa results are out!


----------



## Hyperstar

45% . I guess I'll just pass out. Someone please tell me any other college in which I should apply..


----------



## Dolly

They gave me 5 less marks in the official result!


----------



## Rija Anees

mine is 58 % aggregate >>>> (((((


----------



## H.a.k1994

Post ur marks here, i got 237  so i gues i hav no chance


----------



## Medical student

Rija Anees said:


> mine is 58 % aggregate >>>> (((((


Hi!
I hope you don't mind the intrusion but could you plz tell me how to calculate the aggregate for the shifa test


----------



## Sarah

(Marks in Matric x 0.10) + (Fsc marks x 0.40) + (Shifa entry test marks x 0.375)


----------



## Medical student

Hehe..didn't get you..help..I got 
799/900 in my olevels..975/1100 in fsc and 307/480 in shifa test..could you plz calculate my aggregatew now

- - - Updated - - -

Has the official result been announced? i am actually weak at net surfing..

- - - Updated - - -

Has the official result been announced?


----------



## Rija Anees

wats ur aggregate?

- - - Updated - - -



H.a.k1994 said:


> Post ur marks here, i got 237  so i gues i hav no chance


 wats ur aggregate?


----------



## Medical student

How to calculate it, duhh!!?


----------



## Rija Anees

tell me ur marks, i will calculate


----------



## Medical student

Rija Anees said:


> tell me ur marks, i will calculate


I got 799/900 in olevels
975/1100 in alevels
909 in uhs
307 in shifa test

- - - Updated - - -



Rija Anees said:


> tell me ur marks, i will calculate


I got 799/900 in olevels
975/1100 in alevels
909 in uhs
307 in shifa test

- - - Updated - - -



Rija Anees said:


> tell me ur marks, i will calculate


I got 799/900 in olevels
975/1100 in alevels
909 in uhs
307 in shifa test


----------



## asbah

Medical student said:


> I got 799/900 in olevels
> 975/1100 in alevels
> 909 in uhs
> 307 in shifa test
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I got 799/900 in olevels
> 975/1100 in alevels
> 909 in uhs
> 307 in shifa test
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I got 799/900 in olevels
> 975/1100 in alevels
> 909 in uhs
> 307 in shifa test


your aggregate is 69.9156

- - - Updated - - -



Sarah said:


> (Marks in Matric x 0.10) + (Fsc marks x 0.40) + (Shifa entry test marks x 0.375)


if i'm not wrong then entry test is counted 40% here!! so its 0.40 instead of 0.375!

- - - Updated - - -



H.a.k1994 said:


> Post ur marks here, i got 237  so i gues i hav no chance


your total aggregate is considered at the end! dont be hopeless!


----------



## H.a.k1994

Rija Anees said:


> wats ur aggregate?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> wats ur aggregate?



when i recounted my marks i hav 257 , but the marks uploaded are 237  does any one else hav this issue. ? 
And when i count my o and a lvl marks i have 61.5%


----------



## Acer

asbah said:


> your aggregate is 69.9156
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> if i'm not wrong then entry test is counted 40% here!! so its 0.40 instead of 0.375!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> your total aggregate is considered at the end! dont be hopeless!


Shifa College of Medicine - Final Selection entrance test marks are considered to be 37.5% of total aggregate so we have to multiply test marks by .375


----------



## canon47

Hyperstar said:


> 45% . I guess I'll just pass out. Someone please tell me any other college in which I should apply..


my guess if you are looking, then imdc . tomorrow is the last date for submission so hurry

- - - Updated - - -

58  i calculated 252 . what they are showing on their website its 242. seriously??  teach some maths to the dumb machine


----------



## Shawana

yoyahyo said:


> Any of you guys applying on international seat as well? For my sake, please say no


whoops sorry to burst your bubble, but I'm applying to Shifa on the international seat....on the bright side, my SAT II scores aren't the best - I'm retaking the Chemistry test this Saturday! I had a 540  so now I'm just trying to get those 10 extra points - wish me luck lol

Anyways, do you by any chance know approximately how many people are applying on the international seat?


----------



## AbraDabra

I counted 280, came out 280  yay for pessimistic approach!


----------



## Acer

Shawana said:


> whoops sorry to burst your bubble, but I'm applying to Shifa on the international seat....on the bright side, my SAT II scores aren't the best - I'm retaking the Chemistry test this Saturday! I had a 540  so now I'm just trying to get those 10 extra points - wish me luck lol
> 
> Anyways, do you by any chance know approximately how many people are applying on the international seat?


on this forum i just know myself and _yoyahyo _who are applying on international seat.

- - - Updated - - -



canon47 said:


> my guess if you are looking, then imdc . tomorrow is the last date for submission so hurry
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 58  i calculated 252 . what they are showing on their website its 242. seriously??  teach some maths to the dumb machine


i hv heard IMDC isnt good..but thanks for giving an option for last resort  how about International islamic medical college (Riphah university)? any idea when is their deadline?


----------



## canon47

Acer said:


> on this forum i just know myself and _yoyahyo _who are applying on international seat.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i hv heard IMDC isnt good..but thanks for giving an option for last resort  how about International islamic medical college (Riphah university)? any idea when is their deadline?


rumors  college is nice. four affiliated hospitals. cousins live near there so i have some idea about it. both shifa and imdc are affiliated with bahria. dont know riphah's last date online admission is still open though


----------



## H.a.k1994

canon47 said:


> my guess if you are looking, then imdc . tomorrow is the last date for submission so hurry
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 58  i calculated 252 . what they are showing on their website its 242. seriously??  teach some maths to the dumb machine


exactly, i calculated 257 , it shows 237 , which is IMPOSSIBLE -.-
Btw one right = +4 mrks
One wrong = - 1
Left = 0

- - - Updated - - -

Thats awsome  
Whats ur fsc and hsc total ?


----------



## canon47

either the machine is dumb  or the the people uploading the marks. because i calculated again and again to check if i was the one who is dumb  but every time its 252 and they are giving 242 on the website

- - - Updated - - -



H.a.k1994 said:


> exactly, i calculated 257 , it shows 237 , which is IMPOSSIBLE -.-
> Btw one right = +4 mrks
> One wrong = - 1
> Left = 0
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Thats awsome
> Whats ur fsc and hsc total ?


aghhhh  cant tell  they are not so bright  m desperately hoping i get a chance on 58


----------



## Shawana

I know that everyone is talking about the entry test and I'm really sorry for being off-topic! But, does anyone know if (usually) foreign applicants have really high SAT II scores or is it just you guys on the forum?


----------



## hmk97

246 , with a grand total of 59% aggregate . totally getting an interview call , yay ! Not .


----------



## Acer

canon47 said:


> either the machine is dumb  or the the people uploading the marks. because i calculated again and again to check if i was the one who is dumb  but every time its 252 and they are giving 242 on the website
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> aghhhh  cant tell  they are not so bright  m desperately hoping i get a chance on 58


58% out of 87.5? you have bright chances in my opinion  congrats:thumbsup:

i guess im outta the race for local seat  59.5% out of 87.5%


----------



## chocoholic18

My aggregate's 61.5. Is it good enough? I don't think so. :/


----------



## Acer

Shawana said:


> I know that everyone is talking about the entry test and I'm really sorry for being off-topic! But, does anyone know if (usually) foreign applicants have really high SAT II scores or is it just you guys on the forum?


its not so competitive on the foreign seat..average of 650 in SAT-II should do the job. I am not sure if shifa will accept your latest chemistry SAT score since admissions have been closed. What are your other scores if you dont mind sharing them


----------



## Umer Yamin

*Shifa Admissions 2013*

I also took the test but it was way tougher then tests of Aga Khan, NUST and UHS, and I did extremely poor, just got around 44%, so my chances here are gone too


----------



## asadmughal

Aoa.

My aggregate is 53.71/87.5 & 61.38/100.. is it enough for an interview call?


----------



## Shawana

Well, my dad's friend is one of the founders of Shifa and he said that if I registered for the SAT II this Saturday then I can submit my scores later on and be put on the waiting list until they receive my SAT II chemistry score. (I also asked him if he would help me get admission and he's very religious, so I don't think I'll be getting any help from him haha) 

Also, I guess it's easy for you to say "not competitive," but my scores are a 590 in Bio, 560 in Math, and hopefully I can get above a 550 for chemistry....i'm actually so embarrassed now hahaha


----------



## arfasafet

hey acer
i got 62% in shifa
should i go for rechecking stuff??


----------



## AbraDabra

I doubt NTS would make such a big blunder guys. Do recheck, maybe its ineligible? 
Secondly, How did you make your marks out of 100, when the interview and aptitude test are yet to take place, asad?


----------



## arfasafet

hey abradabra 
i scored 62/87.5
so should i go for rechecking or juss wait n watch for intrvw call
whts ur opnion
regards


----------



## AbraDabra

It seems anything above 60% would have a good chance, rest is up to you  Why would you want to get it rechecked anyway?


----------



## arfasafet

cz the marks i calculated from my answer sheet are abv 300 aftr -ve marking
but seems like there's somthing wrong wd in checking thingy cz they gave me 280/480
everyones' talking abt the rechecking thingy so i juss thot to consider it cz i dun wanna miss a chnace -_-
cudnt already take UHS -_-


----------



## AbraDabra

Well its up to you, if you're so sure


----------



## Acer

Shawana said:


> Well, my dad's friend is one of the founders of Shifa and he said that if I registered for the SAT II this Saturday then I can submit my scores later on and be put on the waiting list until they receive my SAT II chemistry score. (I also asked him if he would help me get admission and he's very religious, so I don't think I'll be getting any help from him haha)
> 
> Also, I guess it's easy for you to say "not competitive," but my scores are a 590 in Bio, 560 in Math, and hopefully I can get above a 550 for chemistry....i'm actually so embarrassed now hahaha


oh you are lucky then  Make the best of your last chance to improve the aggregate.
haha i c that but still you have chances. It all depends on aggregate. Last year it closed at around 72% for international candidates.


----------



## asadmughal

AbraDabra said:


> I doubt NTS would make such a big blunder guys. Do recheck, maybe its ineligible?
> Secondly, How did you make your marks out of 100, when the interview and aptitude test are yet to take place, asad?


its my percentage without interview


----------



## Shawana

Acer said:


> oh you are lucky then  Make the best of your last chance to improve the aggregate.
> haha i c that but still you have chances. It all depends on aggregate. Last year it closed at around 72% for international candidates.


Idk haha I'm so stressed out b/c everything is 10x more uncertain for me and things could either turn out really well or really bad. I mean InshAllah they will turn out good but like :?


----------



## Acer

arfasafet said:


> cz the marks i calculated from my answer sheet are abv 300 aftr -ve marking
> but seems like there's somthing wrong wd in checking thingy cz they gave me 280/480
> everyones' talking abt the rechecking thingy so i juss thot to consider it cz i dun wanna miss a chnace -_-
> cudnt already take UHS -_-


I think you should go ahead with the rechecking..to me anything below 65% doesnt look good :/ alot of ppl have got in high 200s for entrance test


----------



## 2017

Shifa isn't affiliated with bahria anymore, it is a university in it's own right


----------



## canon47

yeah shifa tameer e millat university some say . but on wiki it says bahria.


----------



## 2017

The difference in marks that you guy are getting is because you didn't shade in the circles correctly thus the machine misread. They gave us clear instructions before our test to be very careful with the shading.


----------



## Buttnamal

Shawana said:


> whoops sorry to burst your bubble, but I'm applying to Shifa on the international seat....on the bright side, my SAT II scores aren't the best - I'm retaking the Chemistry test this Saturday! I had a 540  so now I'm just trying to get those 10 extra points - wish me luck lol
> 
> Anyways, do you by any chance know approximately how many people are applying on the international seat?


>Well last year we had 14 applicants for the local seat. A few more were selected on the local seat.
Good luck with SAT exam. It shouldn't matter too much as long as you have decent marks. Although the equivalent scores are quite a bit lower than your high school average.
Feel free to message if you need info.

- - - Updated - - -



canon47 said:


> yeah shifa tameer e millat university some say . but on wiki it says bahria.


>Not affiliated anymore. It stands on its own as Shifa Tameer-e-Millat University.

- - - Updated - - -



2017 said:


> The difference in marks that you guy are getting is because you didn't shade in the circles correctly thus the machine misread. They gave us clear instructions before our test to be very careful with the shading.


Now... who are you?!? hmm...


----------



## Rija Anees

mine is also 58  wat are my chnces?


----------



## yoyahyo

Shawana said:


> Well, my dad's friend is one of the founders of Shifa and he said that if I registered for the SAT II this Saturday then I can submit my scores later on and be put on the waiting list until they receive my SAT II chemistry score. (I also asked him if he would help me get admission and he's very religious, so I don't think I'll be getting any help from him haha)
> 
> Also, I guess it's easy for you to say "not competitive," but my scores are a 590 in Bio, 560 in Math, and hopefully I can get above a 550 for chemistry....i'm actually so embarrassed now hahaha


I have a friend who is also taking it this Saturday and I think he applied to. From what you're saying it sound like he also would have a chance because he too would be on the waiting list?

- - - Updated - - -

Also do we all have to take this aptitude test? Foreign and local?


----------



## Sachal Aqeel

According to Shifa weightage (10% matric, 40% fsc, 37.5% shifa entry test), my marks are 61.19 out o
I know they're pretty bad  Any idea, at all, about what the merit for the 300 intercandidates will sytartart from?
Perhaps a rough idea? Im dying here 
Start*


----------



## yoyahyo

Shawana said:


> whoops sorry to burst your bubble, but I'm applying to Shifa on the international seat....on the bright side, my SAT II scores aren't the best - I'm retaking the Chemistry test this Saturday! I had a 540  so now I'm just trying to get those 10 extra points - wish me luck lol
> 
> Anyways, do you by any chance know approximately how many people are applying on the international seat?



Well..I hope its only you, Acer and I applying for those seats haha. Being off by 10 points has to be the worst. I couldn't imagine taking that exam again when you get that close. Good luck! I think your answer was already posted but if you don't mind me asking, are you in college here in U.S. or graduating high school early to go to shifa? Also how was your equivalence? That can really boost your overall percentage give the 40/40/10/10 split.


----------



## H.a.k1994

Sachal Aqeel said:


> According to Shifa weightage (10% matric, 40% fsc, 37.5% shifa entry test), my marks are 61.19 out o
> I know they're pretty bad  Any idea, at all, about what the merit for the 300 intercandidates will sytartart from?
> Perhaps a rough idea? Im dying here
> Start*


Well 61% exam or total. ?

- - - Updated - - -

If its 61% in total then its 
Prety good. From what k hav heard it is comsiderd at the end


----------



## tahirtayyab

I have applied on both the local and foreign seat. My prospects for the local seat don't look so good (59%) but I have a 74% aggregate without interview from my SAT scores. However, I still wish to get a local seat since it's much cheaper..


----------



## Shawana

yoyahyo said:


> Well..I hope its only you, Acer and I applying for those seats haha. Being off by 10 points has to be the worst. I couldn't imagine taking that exam again when you get that close. Good luck! I think your answer was already posted but if you don't mind me asking, are you in college here in U.S. or graduating high school early to go to shifa? Also how was your equivalence? That can really boost your overall percentage give the 40/40/10/10 split.


I graduated high school normally (in May) and instead of applying to colleges there, I'm just directly applying here! Well I have an SSC equivalence of 64% and an HSSC equivalence of 66% (i'm not really sure what that means though haha).

- - - Updated - - -



yoyahyo said:


> I have a friend who is also taking it this Saturday and I think he applied to. From what you're saying it sound like he also would have a chance because he too would be on the waiting list?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also do we all have to take this aptitude test? Foreign and local?


Yea I'm sure he has a chance! I just hope that only a few people are applying on the foreign seat because it's like expensive and blah blah - like Shifa is the only school that I really want admission to lol


----------



## yoyahyo

You take 10% of the first #, 40 % of that second and 40% of your (total/2400) on SATII and add those together and thats your "aggregate" out of 90. Then you ll add in your interview when you get through that phase. It looks like you should be fine if you just bump up your SAT

I know how you feel. Shifa is the only place I'm really looking at as well..


----------



## Shawana

yoyahyo said:


> You take 10% of the first #, 40 % of that second and 40% of your (total/2400) on SATII and add those together and thats your "aggregate" out of 90. Then you ll add in your interview when you get through that phase. It looks like you should be fine if you just bump up your SAT
> 
> I know how you feel. Shifa is the only place I'm really looking at as well..


Well if I get at least a 550 on my test on Saturday (iA I'll do better than that, but for now I just used 550) then my aggregate out of 90 is a 64....even with an impossibly perfect interview I'll still be on the edge  But, I mean if there aren't many foreign applicants then I could get in, but if there are more than 15 applicants and if they're all smart like you guys then I'm officially screwed


----------



## Ali S

yes but if merit doesn't go up


----------



## Obaif

Yra last year what was the least aggregate for interview ??? For local seat


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

My Olevel equivalence is 776/900 and my Alevel equivalence is 950/1100. I didnt score well on the test. Got 52%. Do i have any chances in shifa ?


----------



## AbraDabra

I think the requirement is an over-all 69% or so. Atleast judging by last year.


----------



## Acer

Tanveer Uddin said:


> My Olevel equivalence is 776/900 and my Alevel equivalence is 950/1100. I didnt score well on the test. Got 52%. Do i have any chances in shifa ?


You have good chances :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> I think the requirement is an over-all 69% or so. Atleast judging by last year.


Yeah i guess you are right..wish its even lower though..


----------



## Rija Anees

if its 69 with interview then, i can get 69 if my interview goes well ???? as my agg.without interview is 58, am i right?


----------



## AbraDabra

You'll need 11/12.5 though if that holds true. Good luck


----------



## Obaif

AbraDabra said:


> I think the requirement is an over-all 69% or so. Atleast judging by last year.


But how much aggreg is required to qualify for interview ?? Judging by last yrs result ??


----------



## asbah

i got 78% in matric, 81% in fsc anddd 47.714% in entry test! so my aggregate comes out to be 57.716 out of 87.5!! my chances???  :nailbiting:


----------



## H.a.k1994

asbah said:


> i got 78% in matric, 81% in fsc anddd 47.714% in entry test! so my aggregate comes out to be 57.716 out of 87.5!! my chances???  :nailbiting:


Well im ending up with 60% and honestly , i dont think i have much a chance, 
but then again keep praying, miracles happen :thumbsup:


----------



## 2017

Buttnamal said:


> >Well last year we had 14 applicants for the local seat. A few more were selected on the local seat.
> Good luck with SAT exam. It shouldn't matter too much as long as you have decent marks. Although the equivalent scores are quite a bit lower than your high school average.
> Feel free to message if you need info.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> >Not affiliated anymore. It stands on its own as Shifa Tameer-e-Millat University.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Now... who are you?!? hmm...


Nice to know I'm not the only one procrastinating! How's prof prep going?


----------



## znb13_1994

What are my chances on international seat?

81% in SSC, 65% in FSc (that's super low i know) 
SAT II scores:
Biology E: 700
Chemistry: 710
Physics: 600


----------



## yoyahyo

Well, you are the 4th person on this board to say they are applying to shifa on international seat. They hand out 15 spots to international applicants (someone of those applicants may take a spot on a local seat if they're #s are good enough on that side) but from what you show, it looks like you have a decent chance. The FSc like you said doesn't do you any favors but it has been said before that competition on foreign seat isn't as competitive so that works to your advantage. I'm assuming you have applied so just prepare well for the interview when your name is called and your chances should go up from decent to "solid"/"likely." If you go back a page or two you ll find a pdf showing the aggregates of last years international/local seats. See where you stand there with a 8 or 9/10 on your interview. I'm sure you ll be fine. Good luck


----------



## Umer Yamin

You have a strong chance man, I think you'll get in.


----------



## reeba

961/1050 in matric
885/1100 in fsc
180/480 in shifa test
my chances


----------



## AbraDabra

Go calculate your percentage first.


----------



## Rija Anees

so can i get in? i mean do i have a strong chance or a poor one 
last yrs lowest merit was 69 but call latters were given to more than 150 students, out of which the lowest scorer was having aggregate total of 66%


----------



## Acer

Rija Anees said:


> so can i get in? i mean do i have a strong chance or a poor one
> last yrs lowest merit was 69 but call latters were given to more than 150 students, out of which the lowest scorer was having aggregate total of 66%


A student who got in last year said that the last person to get in had an aggregate of around 64.6% (including interview)..but to me it looks like it might be just a bit higher this year :/


----------



## haunt

Yes u have a good chance in uhs plus i wanted to ask that does any one know how many people get qualified for interview in shifa test?
Is it 128?
Plus my aggregate is 59.9% so can i make it for the interview!


----------



## reeba

AbraDabra said:


> Go calculate your percentage first.


my aggregate is 55.4%. Will I get the call for interview?


----------



## Rija Anees

Acer said:


> A student who got in last year said that the last person to get in had an aggregate of around 64.6% (including interview)..but to me it looks like it might be just a bit higher this year :/



bit higher but it will be bot higher than 69 i think 

- - - Updated - - -



Rija Anees said:


> bit higher but it will be bot higher than 69 i think


not*

- - - Updated - - -



haunt said:


> Yes u have a good chance in uhs plus i wanted to ask that does any one know how many people get qualified for interview in shifa test?
> Is it 128?
> Plus my aggregate is 59.9% so can i make it for the interview!


i am not asking about UHS , i am asking about shifa


----------



## asbah

Friendss can anybody please tell me whats the min. %age required to get that interview callllll..??


----------



## yoyahyo

nobody knows..we can only guess and that has been posted on numerous occasions. Just wait till next week when the list is supposed to be released. 


P.S. People who are thinking about asking about their chances for interview, try reading some of the previous posts. Others have asked before and many people have given their opinions and posted information from last years merit list. Also if you don't feel like that is good enough then I would recommend waiting until next week to find out about the list. Then you will know for sure if you are or not. Thanks


----------



## apicomb

Hi all. I've been lurking on this thread since it was first posted and thought I'd give my two cents.

First, Shifa have said that they will not publish the interview list until after the 16 or 17th of October. Secondly, their final selection list for nationals and internationals list be published in the middle of November.

Who here's applied on an international seat? Might as well get to know the competition

Locals; I've been talking to various doctors who work/ed in Shifa and are familiar with the admission system. They said that anyone with an aggregate above 60% usually gets an interview. It depends on how high the merit is. Also, the lowest aggregate (which got a seat) last year *including *interview was around 65%. This year it might be a bit higher, but they're not sure. Again, it all depends on how high the merit is this year. 

THIS IS ALL UNOFFICIAL NEWS SO DO *NOT* PANIC.

Hope this helps! Good luck to all. Also, where else have people applied? Has anyone applied to Government colleges along with Shifa?


----------



## yoyahyo

I have applied on international seat along with 3/4 others on this thread (from what we can tell). Others had said they would be posting the interview schedule 10 days after the entrance test meaning that it should be released within the next week? The interviews were said to begin after Eid. Your statement is different from this and I wonder if we could get some clarification on that from anyone on here? 

I also applied to govt schools via HEC. Hopefully I can get into shifa though. Good luck


----------



## Buttnamal

2017 said:


> Nice to know I'm not the only one procrastinating! How's prof prep going?


Hey, I'm getting my work done! Plus it feels good to help these guys. I know I'll be looking forward to meet new people in december.

And so far I've finished block three and I'm almost done LMS. How about you??


----------



## arfasafet

hey
someone from shifa with my all my info is txting me that i couldnot qualify for interview. 
does any one else also received such a text?:bag::bag::bag::bag::bag:


----------



## yoyahyo

Did you not get an email?


----------



## 2017

Buttnamal said:


> Hey, I'm getting my work done! Plus it feels good to help these guys. I know I'll be looking forward to meet new people in december.
> 
> And so far I've finished block three and I'm almost done LMS. How about you??


I've almost all of block 3 and block 1 left. Oh yeah.


----------



## apicomb

yoyahyo said:


> Others had said they would be posting the interview schedule 10 days after the entrance test meaning that it should be released within the next week? The interviews were said to begin after Eid. Your statement is different from this and I wonder if we could get some clarification on that from anyone on here?



Eid will be after the 16th of October; its about two weeks away. So yes, interviews will start after Eid, in little over a fortnight. As for the interview list, we'll just have to wait and see.

- - - Updated - - -



Buttnamal said:


> I know I'll be looking forward to meet new people in december.


Well, I know I'm looking forward to meeting seniors (if I get in). 

On a more serious note, whats first year ragging like?

- - - Updated - - -

arfasafet you should get an email. what is your aggregate and breakdown of marks so far?


----------



## Buttnamal

apicomb said:


> Eid will be after the 16th of October; its about two weeks away. So yes, interviews will start after Eid, in little over a fortnight. As for the interview list, we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Well, I know I'm looking forward to meeting seniors (if I get in).
> 
> On a more serious note, whats first year ragging like?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> arfasafet you should get an email. what is your aggregate and breakdown of marks so far?


Ahaha don't worry. It's never too bad. Usually just make friends with the seniors through it. But you can always find seniors nice enough to support and back you up. For me it wasn't too bad, but I know it's a little more in the hostels for sure. 

In general they ask you to sing or dance but you can always get out of it.


----------



## canon47

the email says your documents have successfully been verified. what is that supposed to mean? ::


----------



## KRRISH

Same email here


----------



## Acer

canon47 said:


> the email says your documents have successfully been verified. what is that supposed to mean? ::


Means they have received all your documents and looked through them

What else could it mean? :S


----------



## canon47

didnt they verify them when i applied


----------



## yoyahyo

Yeah I go it. Surprising though since it's a Saturday since I'm getting this.


----------



## Acer

canon47 said:


> didnt they verify them when i applied


idk  thts weird


----------



## yoyahyo

This is probably false, but maybe they are sending verification emails to people who are probable interview candidates? I mean if someone has a pretty low O/A levels or entry test then why take the time? Just a thought..glad that I finally got one though. Sent my application in around the 16th of September. 


Although Acer I think what you said earlier about the numerical system being the hold up for those who haven't recieved an email is the more likely reason... For example, my # is 0315


----------



## ashrizwan

im confused. What is UHS ?? and how would you calculate the aggregate mark for an international student ??


----------



## yoyahyo

UHS has nothing to do with Shifa. Are you applying to shifa? If so then


take your SAT scores/2400 and multiply by .4
take your HSSC % and multiply by .4
Your SSC % and multiply by .1

That ll give your % out of 90. Then the only thing missing is the interview 

What are your SAT scores/ equivalency if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## alpha101

*Interview Text? Its Fake Or Real?*



arfasafet said:


> hey
> someone from shifa with my all my info is txting me that i couldnot qualify for interview.
> does any one else also received such a text?:bag::bag::bag::bag::bag:


very weird? They have not decided yet about selected interview lists and how come they start doing texting to people not selected for? did you talk to the to verify? I think some one joking with you.

- - - Updated - - -

How many people coming from other cities like Karachi, Quetta, Multan, Lahore, Muzffarabad and Peshawer test centres?


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse

My O level equivalence is 782/900. A level equivalence is 960/1100.305/480 in Shifa NTS.What are my chances? :/


----------



## manc

I hav 59.75 marks out of 87.5 which makes it around 68% out of 87.5
What are my chances?


----------



## AbraDabra

Err...Manc, i think you calculated it wrong. The test was of 480 marks, and the 87.5 is the over-all score of your SSC+HSSC+Test.


----------



## manc

I calculated it right if find out the percentage of 59.75 out of 87.5 it is 68% n if u wana knw hw to do that its by dividing the score by 87.5 and into 100 I asked the admin office they said cnsider 87.5 as a 100% thats how they would calculate merit for selection but in the end its the same thing marks or percentage 
Coming back to the question my chances??

- - - Updated - - -

I calculated it right if find out the percentage of 59.75 out of 87.5 it is 68% n if u wana knw hw to do that its by dividing the score by 87.5 and into 100 I asked the admin office they said cnsider 87.5 as a 100% thats how they would calculate merit for selection but in the end its the same thing marks or percentage 
Coming back to the question my chances??


----------



## AbraDabra

No what I mean is how can you be scoring out of 87.5 when it is a percentage, not a set score basis :/
You might want to look at some of the earlier posts?


----------



## Acer

AbraDabra said:


> No what I mean is how can you be scoring out of 87.5 when it is a percentage, not a set score basis :/
> You might want to look at some of the earlier posts?


 probably he/she just means aggregate marks out of 87.5 
the "%" symbol can be ignored i guess


----------



## AbraDabra

Lol thats true but he's making a percentage out of that score which is incorrect.


----------



## Mamuu

Zombie.apocalypse said:


> My O level equivalence is 782/900. A level equivalence is 960/1100.305/480 in Shifa NTS.What are my chances? :/


from the info I have gathered from seniors and the shifa administartion , any percentage adding upto 60 % is going to be good enough so I believe that you do have a very good chance at this


----------



## yoyahyo

We are all losing it -_-...or maybe its just me


So I just called shifa. The nice lady told me, with some certainty, that the interview list will be posted Friday. Namal, I know you were going to go ask for us and I really appreciate it.  If you find out anything additional, please share (especially with aptitude, because I didn't want to ask about that haha). Now I, for one, cannot wait till Friday (thursday night my time)..hopefully they didn't get my hopes for nothing.


----------



## Buttnamal

yoyahyo said:


> We are all losing it -_-...or maybe its just me
> 
> 
> So I just called shifa. The nice lady told me, with some certainty, that the interview list will be posted Friday. Namal, I know you were going to go ask for us and I really appreciate it.  If you find out anything additional, please share (especially with aptitude, because I didn't want to ask about that haha). Now I, for one, cannot wait till Friday (thursday night my time)..hopefully they didn't get my hopes for nothing.


Well I just asked admissions office about the aptitude test and all she said was that it was not related to knowledge at all. Its just a way to assess your personality. 
This test is only for the local students, foreign students don't have to take it.

So basically, its nothing to stress about.

I posted a message previously but I guess it didn't post.
>For the people who are applying on foreign seat, I wouldn't worry too much about not getting an interview. As long as you qualify for admission at Shifa with all the requirements, I'm pretty sure you will get an interview.

Just prepare for interviews from now on. Best of luck guys. Keep in mind that the ethical questions should be answered with religion in mind. Good luck.


----------



## apicomb

yoyahyo said:


> the interview list will be posted Friday.


:nailbiting:

- - - Updated - - -



Buttnamal said:


> Well I just asked admissions office about the aptitude test and all she said was that it was not related to knowledge at all. Its just a way to assess your personality.


Thanks Namal. I rang Shifa this morning and they said the exact same thing; its basically a personality assessment.

- - - Updated - - -



Zombie.apocalypse said:


> 305/480 in Shifa NTS


 :O

Is your name Maryam by any chance?


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse

lol no...
sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## yoyahyo

Buttnamal said:


> Well I just asked admissions office about the aptitude test and all she said was that it was not related to knowledge at all. Its just a way to assess your personality.
> This test is only for the local students, *foreign students don't have to take it.
> *
> So basically, its nothing to stress about.
> 
> I posted a message previously but I guess it didn't post.
> >For the people who are applying on foreign seat, I wouldn't worry too much about not getting an interview. As long as you qualify for admission at Shifa with all the requirements, I'm pretty sure you will get an interview.
> 
> Just prepare for interviews from now on. Best of luck guys. Keep in mind that the ethical questions should be answered with religion in mind. Good luck.



Thank goodness. Thank you, Namal!




Buttnamal said:


> Well I just asked admissions office about the aptitude test and all she said was that it was not related to knowledge at all. Its just a way to assess your personality.
> This test is only for the local students, foreign students don't have to take it.
> So basically, its nothing to stress about.
> 
> I posted a message previously but I guess it didn't post.
> >For the people who are applying on foreign seat, I wouldn't worry too much about not getting an interview. *As long as you qualify for admission at Shifa with all the requirements, I'm pretty sure you will get an interview.
> *
> Just prepare for interviews from now on. Best of luck guys. Keep in mind that the ethical questions should be answered with religion in mind. Good luck.



You just wanted to make my day . Thanks again


----------



## Acer

yoyahyo said:


> Thank goodness. Thank you, Namal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just wanted to make my day . Thanks again


i told you theres no competition on international seat


----------



## Shawana

Yayayay happiness (but tbh I still feel a little fearful, so like mentally I'm preparing myself for the worst) but thank you Namal!!


----------



## Buttnamal

Acer said:


> i told you theres no competition on international seat


Well you never know. I've heard that Shifa is becoming quite a popular school for foreign students.
Still I guess it'll slowly become more popular, for now you guys are safe.

- - - Updated - - -



yoyahyo said:


> Thank goodness. Thank you, Namal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just wanted to make my day . Thanks again


Well I really should have asked about how many people were applying but I'm sure you'll get an interview.

- - - Updated - - -



Shawana said:


> Yayayay happiness (but tbh I still feel a little fearful, so like mentally I'm preparing myself for the worst) but thank you Namal!!


Don't stress too much. You'll be fine 

- - - Updated - - -

Just for my own knowledge, how much time have you foreign students spent in Pakistan?
>In my year we had a couple of people on the foreign seat that came to Pakistan for the very first time. If not very first, then they had only visited a couple of times.
>It's not too big a deal but I'd just like to know.


----------



## Acer

Buttnamal said:


> Well you never know. I've heard that Shifa is becoming quite a popular school for foreign students.
> Still I guess it'll slowly become more popular, for now you guys are safe.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well I really should have asked about how many people were applying but I'm sure you'll get an interview.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Don't stress too much. You'll be fine
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Just for my own knowledge, how much time have you foreign students spent in Pakistan?
> >In my year we had a couple of people on the foreign seat that came to Pakistan for the very first time. If not very first, then they had only visited a couple of times.
> >It's not too big a deal but I'd just like to know.


i meant compared to local seats theres no competition.
well i keep visiting pakistan vry often alhamdulillah  going in few days for eid


----------



## Buttnamal

Acer said:


> i meant compared to local seats theres no competition.
> well i keep visiting pakistan vry often alhamdulillah  going in few days for eid


Well yeah, relatively there is A LOT less competition for sure.
And oh that's awesome. Simply visiting for Eid??


----------



## Acer

Buttnamal said:


> Well yeah, relatively there is A LOT less competition for sure.
> And oh that's awesome. Simply visiting for Eid??


yeah 
btw does shifa have an edge over other colleges in terms of USMLE preparation?


----------



## Buttnamal

Acer said:


> yeah
> btw does shifa have an edge over other colleges in terms of USMLE preparation?


Yes actually.
From what I've heard it's really good for USMLE prep.


----------



## yoyahyo

Buttnamal said:


> Well you never know. I've heard that Shifa is becoming quite a popular school for foreign students.
> Still I guess it'll slowly become more popular, for now you guys are safe.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well I really should have asked about how many people were applying but I'm sure you'll get an interview.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Don't stress too much. You'll be fine
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Just for my own knowledge, *how much time have you foreign students spent in Pakistan*?
> >In my year we had a couple of people on the foreign seat that came to Pakistan for the very first time. If not very first, then they had only visited a couple of times.
> >It's not too big a deal but I'd just like to know.







I visit, in the summer...I know my way around islamabad now so adjusting won't be that big of a problem for me. Although I only go there to relax so it might be different when I have responsibilities and stuff.


----------



## apicomb

Buttnamal said:


> Just for my own knowledge, how much time have you foreign students spent in Pakistan?
> >In my year we had a couple of people on the foreign seat that came to Pakistan for the very first time. If not very first, then they had only visited a couple of times.
> >It's not too big a deal but I'd just like to know.


Been here for the past couple of years. Completed 6th form a a few months ago. Not totally used to Pakistan, but eh, life goes on.

- - - Updated - - -

Yoyahyo you have a _massive_ lifestyle change coming up. From my own experience, visiting Isloo and living in Isloo are two completely different things. I was homesick for a good three years and still feel that I've not yet fully adjusted living here. There are so many things that I do or say that point out to others that I'm not from here, and that always always leads to harassment. Yes, I get harassed _just_ because I'm not from Pakistan. I've done my absolute best to integrate but I can't change peoples preconceptions. Most people here have a very..set mindset which makes it difficult to interact with people on whole. Make sure you're mentally prepared to live in Pakistan; it's going to be tough.


----------



## Buttnamal

apicomb said:


> Been here for the past couple of years. Completed 6th form a a few months ago. Not totally used to Pakistan, but eh, life goes on.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Yoyahyo you have a _massive_ lifestyle change coming up. From my own experience, visiting Isloo and living in Isloo are two completely different things. I was homesick for a good three years and still feel that I've not yet fully adjusted living here. There are so many things that I do or say that point out to others that I'm not from here, and that* always always leads to harassment*. Yes, I get harassed _just_ because I'm not from Pakistan. I've done my absolute best to integrate but I can't change peoples preconceptions. Most people here have a very..set mindset which makes it difficult to interact with people on whole. Make sure you're mentally prepared to live in Pakistan; it's going to be tough.


You're making it sound really bad. Shifa is pretty good about this.
We had an Irish student that had only visited Pakistan like twice before, not even Islamabad and he learned to get on fine.
His Urdu wasn't very good and in the beginning he would get really annoyed at everything that's different here. But after a while and with the support of fellow foreign students he was fine. 

Seeing that Yoyohyo has spent time in Islamabad before and Im assuming can speak Urdu, he will be fine as long as you guys have good friends.
Plus the class of 2017 is quite well known for its fair share of foreign students so you can always come up to us.


----------



## apicomb

Buttnamal said:


> You're making it sound really bad. Shifa is pretty good about this.
> We had an Irish student that had only visited Pakistan like twice before, not even Islamabad and he learned to get on fine.
> His Urdu wasn't very good and in the beginning he would get really annoyed at everything that's different here. But after a while and with the support of fellow foreign students he was fine.
> 
> Seeing that Yoyohyo has spent time in Islamabad before and Im assuming can speak Urdu, he will be fine as long as you guys have good friends.
> Plus the class of 2017 is quite well known for its fair share of foreign students so you can always come up to us.


I'm glad to hear Shifa supports people unfamiliar with the country. I myself had a terrible experience adjusting; I had only been to Islamabad once before and only for a day at that. When I moved here I couldn't speak, read or understand Urdu and, looking back, was surrounded by the wrong people who TBH, were incredibly racist. (I've only just managed to get out of that environment, hopefully things are looking up )If I had been in a supportive, welcoming environment - like you say Shifa is- then I'm sure I would have adjusted much quicker and easier. 

And yes, knowing how to speak Urdu helps. It really is a hard language to learn otherwise.


----------



## Acer

apicomb said:


> I'm glad to hear Shifa supports people unfamiliar with the country. I myself had a terrible experience adjusting; I had only been to Islamabad once before and only for a day at that. When I moved here I couldn't speak, read or understand Urdu and, looking back, was surrounded by the wrong people who TBH, were incredibly racist. (I've only just managed to get out of that environment, hopefully things are looking up )If I had been in a supportive, welcoming environment - like you say Shifa is- then I'm sure I would have adjusted much quicker and easier.
> 
> And yes, knowing how to speak Urdu helps. It really is a hard language to learn otherwise.


Really? Which country did you come from? Your parents werent born in pakistan?


----------



## Shawana

Well my parents were born in Pakistan and I was born in Pakistan, but we moved when I was 4 so I myself can only barely speak Urdu and forget about reading or writing haha - it's actually not that bad but yea apicomb I feel you b/c I attended a coaching academy for a day and the girls were nasty af lol. I'm assuming Shifa has more foreigners than most schools, so I expect it to be better!


----------



## Buttnamal

Shawana said:


> Well my parents were born in Pakistan and I was born in Pakistan, but we moved when I was 4 so I myself can only barely speak Urdu and forget about reading or writing haha - it's actually not that bad but yea apicomb I feel you b/c I attended a coaching academy for a day and the girls were nasty af lol. I'm assuming Shifa has more foreigners than most schools, so I expect it to be better!


Shifa does have a lot of foreigners. I think you'll be fine if you come here. Plus you can always be friends with the seniors. You generally make most friends from the year above you.


----------



## 2017

Namal we were all pretty nice too okay -.- P.S Mr. Murphy says hi!


----------



## Buttnamal

2017 said:


> Namal we were all pretty nice too okay -.- P.S *Mr. Murphy* says hi!


WHY did you have to give it away. Also. Please. Its Baby Murphy. I am hurt.
And I never said you guys weren't nice??
Typical of you 2017.... XD


----------



## apicomb

Acer said:


> Really? Which country did you come from? Your parents werent born in pakistan?


No. I'd rather not say where I'm from-I don't want to be identified IRL!

- - - Updated - - -

@Acer; point taken, deleted


----------



## Acer

@apicomb:i dont know if its appropriate just to leave a reply like "LOL" here


----------



## 2017

Buttnamal said:


> WHY did you have to give it away. Also. Please. Its Baby Murphy. I am hurt.
> And I never said you guys weren't nice??
> Typical of you 2017.... XD


Baby Murphy. My bad.
give what away? I'm not who you think I am 0.o


----------



## Buttnamal

2017 said:


> Baby Murphy. My bad.
> give what away? I'm not who you think I am 0.o


You're obviously that person with the face...


----------



## AhmedNajeeb_007

Yes there is a chance in UHS


----------



## apicomb

Wrong thread bro


----------



## alpha101

Hello every one
What is the news about interview? Did some one call Shifa? any updates?


----------



## Buttnamal

alpha101 said:


> Hello every one
> What is the news about interview? Did some one call Shifa? any updates?


Interviews list will be posted Friday. Local students have to take the aptitude test which is actually a personality test. 
That's pretty much it.


----------



## AbraDabra

Well I guess this is it, good luck to everyone! 

Also, this might be slightly unrelated but since everyone here is interested in Shifa, i've done some reading and I've come across Shifa being mentioned as rather "Famous" on the medical scene, alongside RMC, KEMU etc. Does that mean that perhaps it is better even then going abroad to an international uni, say in Malaysia or Singapore etc? I guess I basically want to discuss the merits and demerits in a way. Anyone interested in carrying a more detailed convo on the matter, PM me


----------



## pennies

The interview list is out!


----------



## black witch

Acer said:


> were there 4 marks for each correct answer?  if yes then im destroyed reallyyyy bad!
> i left like 35 questions!  bio was sooo unfair i focused alot on all the human systems and stuff and hardly anything came from it as far as i can remmber! the chp which i didnt study plant kingdom was there
> chemistry organic was really hard for me! prbbly cos i didnt study it at all  i did abt 6 NTS past papers and nothing came from it! infact bio and specially chem was nothing like those past papers!
> math was the easiest part i guess..physics wasnt bad too..
> 
> 
> how much percent are u guys expecting in test?
> 
> and yeah nts will prbbly upload the answer key at 5 pm..


could you plz tell me from where to get those past papers.... I m preparing for fmdc


----------



## canon47

so  who got selected? from foreign or local seats here?


----------



## Dolly

Didnt get in the interview merit list I really hoped I would have :/
What happens when all the people who get selected for the interview dont go?
Like all those people who apply just for the sake of it,can I get a chance that way?


----------



## yoyahyo

Unfortunately, probably not. They're looking for 85 applicants and most likely will find that many people in the list they posted.


----------



## canon47

well many of these people are going to be from karachi lahore etc. they don't show up when they get the admissions in colleges in their city like in dow. cmh . shaikh zayed or elsewhere . a very few of them may pass in uhs merit lists  they dont show  and even then i am not sure about my position because they didnt show the percentages of the people who got selected 

- - - Updated - - -

so you got selected yoyahyo? i was really hoping that everyone here gets selected :/


----------



## yoyahyo

Yeah I got selected. Two of the foreign may not make it tho if the policy is to take 15 applicants :/..so we ll see what happens


----------



## AbraDabra

Looks like im in too on the local seat  so does noone want to discuss?


----------



## chocoholic18

Got in on the local seat. But we've sure got competition ! :/


----------



## canon47

chocoholic18 said:


> Got in on the local seat. But we've sure got competition ! :/


congrats to you people  what was your aggregate chocoholic ?


----------



## asbah

AbraDabra said:


> Looks like im in too on the local seat  so does noone want to discuss?


your aggregate?????


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse

got in


----------



## AbraDabra

--Removed


----------



## Buttnamal

AbraDabra said:


> I have a question about Shifa. Is it really second only to AKU? Would anyone prefer it over govt. schools? I think I need to annoy buttnamal over this


You rang?

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> --Removed


I wouldn't exactly say it's second to AKU but it is a good school and it's reputation is building pretty fast.
It helps that Shifa is known for its USMLE prep.
I feel like comparing it government schools is all up to you. You'll get a lot more hands on experience at govt. 
At Shifa we have a lot of teachers and Doctors that have studied abroad so they have that under their belt.


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse

By the way what is the venue for Shifa's interview?


----------



## tahirtayyab

Guys, is there anyone who's applied on both the local and international seat? I've got an interview on the local (60% aggregate) seat but wasn't able to get an international one even though my aggregate was really high (77%). Last year's least merit before interview was 72%. Do you guys think they made a mistake in calculation? I'm going to make a call later today..there's just too much competition on the local seats!


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse

Also, will Shifa's interview be similar to that of AKU's?


----------



## chocoholic18

My aggregate's 62 out of 87.5 @ canon47  Yes what's the venue for our interview? They haven't mentioned anything.


----------



## yoyahyo

tahirtayyab said:


> Guys, is there anyone who's applied on both the local and international seat? I've got an interview on the local (60% aggregate) seat but wasn't able to get an international one even though my aggregate was really high (77%). Last year's least merit before interview was 72%. Do you guys think they made a mistake in calculation? I'm going to make a call later today..there's just too much competition on the local seats!




shoot me an PM w/ your scores just to make sure your aggregate was calculated correctly. Not saying I don't believe you but better to double and triple check just so you know for sure before you call. 


INTERNATIONAL applicants..

where are you all? I want to say 5-6 of you post on here regularly. For the sake of everyones sanity, please post your aggregates (again ) and we can make a list (if you guys want).


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

*Yay*

I made it to the list.


----------



## ashrizwan

yoyahyo said:


> shoot me an PM w/ your scores just to make sure your aggregate was calculated correctly. Not saying I don't believe you but better to double and triple check just so you know for sure before you call.
> 
> 
> INTERNATIONAL applicants..
> 
> where are you all? I want to say 5-6 of you post on here regularly. For the sake of everyones sanity, please post your aggregates (again ) and we can make a list (if you guys want).


yoyahyo- u still havent pm me mine


----------



## yoyahyo

Just sent you back a message. Sorry about that. I must have forgot to hit send when I wrote my initial message.


----------



## 0006

tanveer uddin , whats your aggregate?


----------



## apicomb

canon47 said:


> so  who got selected? from foreign or local seats here?


I did. On a local seat


----------



## 0006

apicomb, could you please also mention your aggregate maybe?


----------



## apicomb

0006 said:


> apicomb, could you please also mention your aggregate maybe?


62, i think


----------



## Acer

yoyahyo said:


> shoot me an PM w/ your scores just to make sure your aggregate was calculated correctly. Not saying I don't believe you but better to double and triple check just so you know for sure before you call.
> 
> 
> INTERNATIONAL applicants..
> 
> where are you all? I want to say 5-6 of you post on here regularly. For the sake of everyones sanity, please post your aggregates (again ) and we can make a list (if you guys want).


77.321% without interview


----------



## apicomb

tahirtayyab said:


> Guys, is there anyone who's applied on both the local and international seat? I've got an interview on the local (60% aggregate) seat but wasn't able to get an international one even though my aggregate was really high (77%). Last year's least merit before interview was 72%. Do you guys think they made a mistake in calculation? I'm going to make a call later today..there's just too much competition on the local seats!


What did Shifa say when you called?


----------



## tahirtayyab

apicomb said:


> What did Shifa say when you called?


They said I had an interview on both seats but to avoid the trouble of having 2 separate interviews, they said my local one would also reflect the international one as well. How about u? U applied on both seats, right?


----------



## asbah

Tanveer Uddin said:


> I made it to the list.


dear your aggregate??


----------



## apicomb

tahirtayyab said:


> They said I had an interview on both seats but to avoid the trouble of having 2 separate interviews, they said my local one would also reflect the international one as well. How about u? U applied on both seats, right?


Yeah...I withdrew my international application


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

62.7 out of 87.5


----------



## H.a.k1994

Tanveer Uddin said:


> 62.7 out of 87.5


What was ur test score brother.


----------



## Butt2014

I got selected for interview....... My aggregate is 65 %..... What are my chances in Shifa ?


----------



## Hamza Bajwa

When does everyone else have their interviews? Mines on the 23rd :S


----------



## Butt2014

Hamza I have an interview before you. Whats ur aggregate % ?


----------



## Hamza Bajwa

Butt2014 said:


> Hamza I have an interview before you. Whats ur aggregate % ?


70.9% without the interview. 
Is that any good?


----------



## ashrizwan

Has anyone from an international seat who has been selected for an interview received an interview date yet ?


----------



## yoyahyo

^no sir


----------



## Butt2014

MUch better chances than me u have Dear.


----------



## ashrizwan

yoyahyo said:


> ^no sir




madam


----------



## Acer

ashrizwan said:


> Has anyone from an international seat who has been selected for an interview received an interview date yet ?


Yes. I think interviews for all the international candidates will be held on this wednesday


----------



## ashrizwan

Acer said:


> Yes. I think interviews for all the international candidates will be held on this wednesday



I received an email saying mine was at 5AM and when I requested a different time even if it meant changing it to a different day , they told me no other time was available. 
ABSURD , as surely they should know the time difference. Has anyone else on a foreign seat experienced this or is it just me?


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

51% :/


----------



## Acer

ashrizwan said:


> I received an email saying mine was at 5AM and when I requested a different time even if it meant changing it to a different day , they told me no other time was available.
> ABSURD , as surely they should know the time difference. Has anyone else on a foreign seat experienced this or is it just me?


They are ignoring the time difference unfortuantely...mine is at 10AM because there is just 1 hour difference from here.
Good luck everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## gull andaam

ashrizwan said:


> I received an email saying mine was at 5AM and when I requested a different time even if it meant changing it to a different day , they told me no other time was available.
> ABSURD , as surely they should know the time difference. Has anyone else on a foreign seat experienced this or is it just me?


what is your aggregate? mine is 57.8 without interview   any chance?


----------



## ashrizwan

Acer said:


> They are ignoring the time difference unfortuantely...mine is at 10AM because there is just 1 hour difference from here.
> Good luck everyone! :thumbsup:




10am is still fine , but I mean 5am in the morning?? , c'mon u gotta be kidding me. I'm going to give them another call in the morning to see what they say. 

Acer are you an international and when is your interview?


----------



## yoyahyo

Acer said:


> Yes. I think interviews for all the international candidates will be held on this wednesday



My interview is this tuesday at 11 am their time so its Monday night at 1 my time..talk about short notice lol



and ashrizwan: sorry about that 


@ Hamza are you international applicant. IF yes, what were you SATII scores?​


----------



## Hamza Bajwa

yoyahyo said:


> My interview is this tuesday at 11 am their time so its Monday night at 1 my time..talk about short notice lol
> 
> 
> 
> and ashrizwan: sorry about that
> 
> 
> @ Hamza are you international applicant. IF yes, what were you SATII scores?​


No, local applicant actually


----------



## reeba

My aggregate is 55.843%.
I didn't receive call for interview.


----------



## Butt2014

57.8 out of 100 or 87.5 Gull ?


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Can anyone who's studying in Shifa currently tell me for sure if i have chances in Shifa ? My aggregate is 62 out of 87.5 Without the interview ofcourse. 
I am worried because my friend who got 51% in the test didn't get shortlisted for the interview so i am probably on the border. Plus i haven't applied anywhere else so if not Shifa i'll have to take a gap year 

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone who had their shifa interview today ? I heard the interview counts as 2% only and the aptitude test is 10.5% ? Any idea on what type of questions you guys got on the aptitude test ?


----------



## ashrizwan

yoyahyo said:


> My interview is this tuesday at 11 am their time so its Monday night at 1 my time..talk about short notice lol
> 
> 
> 
> and ashrizwan: sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> @ Hamza are you international applicant. IF yes, what were you SATII scores?​


Lol it's ok. 

Join the club of sleep talking interviews......

I just spoke to them and got it changed to 8am on Friday .Apparently I just have to stay online and when they get a minute they might just pop by to say hi and if not then i'm screwed............... so no formal email to confirm the date or time............

So , all you international guys feel free to share your interview questions if you have one before mine please. Any help would be appreciated because at this moment in time, i'm like a stranded ship in the ocean.


----------



## 2017

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Can anyone who's studying in Shifa currently tell me for sure if i have chances in Shifa ? My aggregate is 62 out of 87.5 Without the interview ofcourse.
> I am worried because my friend who got 51% in the test didn't get shortlisted for the interview so i am probably on the border. Plus i haven't applied anywhere else so if not Shifa i'll have to take a gap year
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Anyone who had their shifa interview today ? I heard the interview counts as 2% only and the aptitude test is 10.5% ? Any idea on what type of questions you guys got on the aptitude test ?


Your friend probably had a low A level equivalence, since their test score wasn't bad. I think with an aggregate of 62 without interview you'll be okay I don't see any reason to worry


----------



## apicomb

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Anyone who had their shifa interview today ? I heard the interview counts as 2% only and the aptitude test is 10.5% ? Any idea on what type of questions you guys got on the aptitude test ?


 General knowledge. you can't really get ready for it.

- - - Updated - - -



2017 said:


> I think with an aggregate of 62 without interview you'll be okay I don't see any reason to worry


Phew


----------



## Buttnamal

2017 said:


> Your friend probably had a low A level equivalence, since their test score wasn't bad. I think with an aggregate of 62 without interview you'll be okay I don't see any reason to worry


Wouldn't you guys agree that @2017 is a nice and helpful person??


----------



## yoyahyo

Buttnamal said:


> Wouldn't you guys agree that @2017 is a nice and helpful person??





he's okay


----------



## reeba

What is the cut-off aggregate for interview?
Please reply.
My aggregate 55.843%.


----------



## Butt2014

Reeba ur aggregate that u wrote. Is is out of 100? That is out of 87.5 converted into 100?

- - - Updated - - -

Reeba if that's out of 87.5 then u should be selected. But if did not submitted ur complete documents then u wont be considered. Did u submit ur documents?


----------



## gull andaam

Butt2014 said:


> 57.8 out of 100 or 87.5 Gull ?


87.5%


----------



## apicomb

yoyahyo said:


> he's okay


I'm pretty sure @2017 is a she


----------



## Acer

Butt2014 said:


> Reeba ur aggregate that u wrote. Is is out of 100? That is out of 87.5 converted into 100?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Reeba if that's out of 87.5 then u should be selected. But if did not submitted ur complete documents then u wont be considered. Did u submit ur documents?


I had an aggregate of 59.1 and i didnt get selected for the interview


----------



## apicomb

Acer said:


> I had an aggregate of 59.1 and i didnt get selected for the interview


@Acer I was under the impression you applied on an international seat.


----------



## Acer

apicomb said:


> @Acer I was under the impression you applied on an international seat.


I applied for both seats..got selected for interview for international seat only


----------



## apicomb

Acer said:


> I applied for both seats..got selected for interview for international seat only


@Acer When is it? Pro-tip: Be confident in your answers. They don't care what you say but why you say it.


----------



## yoyahyo

Hey Namal, could you (or 2017) or someone at the college try to find out when the final list will be released? Obviously ask at the end of the week because I think they will have somewhat of a list already determined. No pressure lol, just thought I'd ask and see if you guys could find something out when the time comes. 


EDIT: oops, this should've gone in the interview thread. Sorry about that. If the moderator would like could move this that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Ribery

Yoyahyo,
They'll put up the list by Tuesday


----------



## AbraDabra

If they put the list up on tuesday, that would be 29th Oct wouldnt it? Isnt that against PMDC as well?! What is going on :?
And also, what about those of us who have high hopes of govt. college admissions. What are WE supposed to do :/


----------



## Ribery

I don't know but that's what they said

How is it against PMDC?

For the govt colleges if your aggregate is anything above 84 then you'll be fine unless there's a major shift in the merit cut-offs


----------



## AbraDabra

I thought PMDC [or was it UHS? I forgot suddenly :/] That no colleges are allowed to start admitting students before NOV 1st/before govt. colleges have filled their quota.


----------



## Ribery

Ohh

I hope they follow this rule, that way we'll have the power to decide and won't take risks

Then again that's what they said and it doesn't necessarily mean that's gonna happen 1st November is just 3 days away from the 29th
I'm hoping there is some delay:thumbsup:


----------



## apicomb

AbraDabra said:


> If they put the list up on tuesday, *that would be 29th Oct wouldnt it? Isnt that against PMDC as well?!* What is going on :?
> And also, what about those of us who have high hopes of govt. college admissions. What are WE supposed to do :/


Well NUST released their first merit list yesterday. Those selected have to pay by the 28th of October. Going along with that, I don't think PMDC have a rule against admitting students before the 1st.


----------



## Sarah

This rule applies to those med schools which are affiliated with Uhs. I guess.
shifa or Nust have no link with Uhs.
So that way this rule is valid for universities like Cmh, Wah, Fumc and all the other private sector universities associated with Uhs.


----------



## yoyahyo

Removed...


----------



## Nimo raja

Can any one let me noe that hoe much do i need to score in the sat subject test bio chem and physics for getting into shifa medical college plzzz reply me asap...


----------



## apicomb

Nimo raja said:


> Can any one let me noe that hoe much do i need to score in the sat subject test bio chem and physics for getting into shifa medical college plzzz reply me asap...


You know, Shifa have a website for a reason.


----------



## Nimo raja

I cant access it for a reason....
please if can let me know.... Il reallly appreciate it


----------



## yoyahyo

Shifa College of Medicine - -

try this


----------



## Buttnamal

Guys just answer him.

Pretty sure you need 650 in two subjects and 550 in the last.


----------



## tahirtayyab

Well, I've noticed there is some competition even on the foreign seats. To be guaranteed admission based on SAT, you now need at least 700 in each of Biology (E or M), Chemistry and Physics/Math (Level II not I!). Great thing is you can choose between math and physics 
Or you can compensate for 650+ (or even well let's not hope, 550+) by having good matric and FSc equivalences which is something foreign students tend to lack because of the 'translation' the IBCC claims to use.


----------



## apicomb

tahirtayyab said:


> Well, I've noticed there is some competition even on the foreign seats. To be guaranteed admission based on SAT, you now need at least 700 in each of Biology (E or M), Chemistry and Physics/Math (Level II not I!). *Great thing is you can choose between math and physics*
> Or you can compensate for 650+ (or even well let's not hope, 550+) by having good matric and FSc equivalences which is something foreign students tend to lack because of the 'translation' the IBCC claims to use.


Best to give physics IMHO. Other uni's specifically ask for it and won't accept Math in its place. And yes, you need _at least _700 even though the official requirement is-from what I understand- 550 in each subject.


----------



## yoyahyo

Ribery said:


> Yoyahyo,
> They'll put up the list by Tuesday



Is this definite?


----------



## Sheryl Samson

i have a doubt in shifa entrance test ... they dont display the marks of student on site or what ever there aggregate so how could u guess the idea of their merit..  is this fair???


----------



## AbraDabra

The students can calculate for themselves out of 87.5.


----------



## Ribery

Yoyahyo,
It pretty much is definite because this is what two people there at Shifa told me


----------



## french vanilla

*Just Got My SAT II*



Acer said:


> I applied for both seats..got selected for interview for international seat only


Howdy all - I think I am at 60.9 out of 90 , as an international applicant - where do I stand ?


----------



## yoyahyo

Ribery said:


> Yoyahyo,
> It pretty much is definite because this is what two people there at Shifa told me


Thats good enough for me :thumbsup:...can't wait!

- - - Updated - - -



french vanilla said:


> Howdy all - I think I am at 60.9 out of 90 , as an international applicant - where do I stand ?


You should probably inbox myself or someone your info if you aren't 100% sure of your aggregate.


----------



## Acer

french vanilla said:


> Howdy all - I think I am at 60.9 out of 90 , as an international applicant - where do I stand ?


i think you might get in but i am not sure because we do not know the aggregate of all the 22 international applicants selected for the interview.
As far as i can remember last years closing aggregate was about 70% for international applicants


----------



## ashrizwan

Acer said:


> i think you might get in but i am not sure because we do not know the aggregate of all the 22 international applicants selected for the interview.
> As far as i can remember last years closing aggregate was about 70% for international applicants


22 ? i thought there was 17 ...



i have just seen the other list ...oops


----------



## Nimo raja

If i have a gpa of 3.4 to 3.5 and sat scores 700 in bio and 650 in chem and 650 in physics is this a good score ?? Will i get into shifa?? Or amc ?


----------



## tahirtayyab

Nimo raja said:


> If i have a gpa of 3.4 to 3.5 and sat scores 700 in bio and 650 in chem and 650 in physics is this a good score ?? Will i get into shifa?? Or amc ?


Depends on your aggregate. If you land in the 70s, then you have a pretty decent chance.


----------



## french vanilla

tahirtayyab said:


> Depends on your aggregate. If you land in the 70s, then you have a pretty decent chance.


 70's without interview scores ? jeepers creepers

- - - Updated - - -



ashrizwan said:


> 22 ? i thought there was 17 ...
> 
> 
> 
> i have just seen the other list ...oops


 where is this other list buddy ?


----------



## ashrizwan

french vanilla said:


> 70's without interview scores ? jeepers creepers
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> where is this other list buddy ?


on the shifa website there are 3 lists ...


----------



## Acer

ashrizwan said:


> 22 ? i thought there was 17 ...
> 
> 
> 
> i have just seen the other list ...oops


Alright so whats your aggregate out of 90?

- - - Updated - - -



Acer said:


> Alright so whats your aggregate out of 90?


All international applicants please share your aggregate 
(.1 X matric %) + (.4 X fsc %) + (.4 X sat %)


----------



## french vanilla

can u send me the link - dont see anything there


----------



## ashrizwan

french vanilla said:


> can u send me the link - dont see anything there


Shifa College of Medicine - -

there are 3 lists/links :
one for only local
one for only international
one for local and international


----------



## apicomb

Nimo raja said:


> If i have a gpa of 3.4 to 3.5 and sat scores 700 in bio and 650 in chem and 650 in physics is this a good score ?? Will i get into shifa?? Or amc ?


your bio sat score is good. if you can, retake chem and phy for amc, they only seriously consider those with scores about and above 750. the rest depends on your aggregate. to be considered by shifa you'll need above 70 and for amc it needs to be in the high 80's at least.


----------



## Nimo raja

Ahan thanks 
how do u calculate aggregate score ??


----------



## Samar

My aggregate out of 90 is 72.6... Do you think I have a decent chance?


----------



## yoyahyo

^ I'm at 72.83 so we both have a solid shot. Not too much longer now till we know the final results. For us in the states we will know late Monday night/ Tuesday morning given the time difference.


I don't think people will mind but I m going to make a list of the international students just so everyone can differentiate them from the rest of the (local) applicants

Acer
Tayyab
Yoyahyo
Azi
ZainR
ashrizwan
Samar

Obviously I might have missed some people. Either message me or post on here asking to be added. This is just so we see who is on here and can get an idea of their aggregates so we can all see what we're up against. However, i wouldn't blame anyone if they decide to avoid doing this with the final results deadline looming


----------



## tahirtayyab

My dad managed to get my merit position on both seats from the principal (he's a US specialist; _very_ _much respected there_ :cool!. You may use them as a sort of reference but these were taken *when interviews were still taking place so they aren't really final.*
My agg. w/o interview on local is 60.7% --> Merit # 189 (or mid 190s ) 
My agg. w/o interview on foreign is 77.12% -->Merit # 5 
Not sure whether these merit positions are with or without interview (my dad got them on the 23rd and he thinks these positions are updated on computers everyday)


----------



## Samar

Does he know when the list will be posted?


----------



## tahirtayyab

He said the selection list will be released sometime next week. Well, let's hope the rumors of a Tuesday release hold true!


----------



## Ribery

TahirTayyab,
These percentages must be with the interviews as you had your interview on the 21st right?
Congratulations for the 5th position by the way, I don't think it'll change by much and you'e pretty much in


----------



## tahirtayyab

Thanks Ribery  Wish you all the best in your admissions and unfortunately, I'm not sure whether my position is with or without the interview


----------



## yoyahyo

What was your merit w/I interview tho? ^


----------



## tahirtayyab

I'm not sure whether it's with the interview or not. I'd assume I'm 5th solely w/o it. The principal also said he was 'quite certain' I would make it onto the seat.


----------



## yoyahyo

Lucky ...I should try and find out too . I'm 72.8 w/o interview so I wanna say I'm safe given what you said (even with 5/10 on interview-hypothetically speaking)..we ll see I guess


----------



## tahirtayyab

I think the merit last year closed at 70%. Heck, there was one vacant seat since 14/15 students were present in the final selection list! :roll:


----------



## Samar

The student affairs department at shifa is still saying the list won't be up until the first week of November. Has anyone else called them?


----------



## Saad Salam

I got acceptance letter from shifa..


----------



## mathsmaster

*Shifa Past Papers*

Anyone of you got the past paper of shifa?
That will be helpful for the students this year 
If anyone have it , do share


----------

